# 1.8t swap into a1 help



## 82'16Vpckp (Apr 15, 2002)

ok so instead of finishing my caddy with the 16vT setup i got an amazing deal on a 1.8t with 6spd trans out of a gli....
list of ?'s 
- what trans' will the 1.8t bolt too (i might not want to use the 6spd)
-does anyone make brackets for the swap or will i have to make my own
-and what is everyones experiance with the conversion from hydralic to a clutch cable if a run the 6 spd
where its going

















_Modified by 82'16Vpckp at 1:58 AM 10-6-2005_


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (82'16Vpckp)*

The 1.8T will bolt to any 4cyl tranny.
I'd suggest using a 1976 vintage 4spd...

The 02M into A1 hasn't been done often. I've personally never seen photo or heard of it being done. The 02M thing is huge but short. If it doesn't fit between the frame rails, you may have to do a bit of cutting to your beautiful engine bay.
There are no factory conversion parts to convert the 02M into a cable clutch tranny. You'd be on your own prototyping something. It would be easier to convert your shell to hydraulic clutch. Talk to FunkSoulKitty. Link - hydro clutch Scirocco








-Dave


_Modified by MrDave at 7:17 PM 10-5-2005_


----------



## Original_337 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (MrDave)*

Plenty of room between the frame rails. No cutting necessary. 








I'm no expert, but from what I've asked and heard on the vortex...it's pretty much impossible to convert the 02M to a cable clutch. The slave cylinder on them are internal. Here's a thread of mine a while ago.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1669993
Also, your trans. mounts will have to be custom made. The 02M mounts up differently than say an 02J or anything else. Then you get to play the how to make any axle work game.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (Original_337)*

Another reason for going 02A or 02J is that the 02M weighs ALOT more than either of those too, and about twice what an 020 does. It's a light car with a tourquey engine, why do you need 6 gears? You'll be adding a fair bit of weight to the front of your car versus stock, so why make it worse.
There are a veriety of ratios available in the 02A/J's from high geared 2.0 cars, to really low geared diesels. somewhere amongst them is a tranny to suit your driving style. Hydraulic conversion on the rabbit isn't too bad, but the cable conversion is going to be way more simple. 
See the link in my sig for my current conversion into a mk1 Scirocco, and make sure and spend some time looking around http://www.funksoulkitty.org There are sooooo many pictures of every aspect of this conversion there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Original_337 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Another reason for going 02A or 02J is that the 02M weighs ALOT more than either of those too, and about twice what an 020 does. It's a light car with a tourquey engine, why do you need 6 gears? You'll be adding a fair bit of weight to the front of your car versus stock, so why make it worse. 


That's another good point too. I keep forgetting about that one for some reason.








A 6 speed is different though. Not many of those running around in a rabbit/scirocco. I only know of a couple.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (Original_337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Original_337* »_That's another good point too. I keep forgetting about that one for some reason.








A 6 speed is different though. Not many of those running around in a rabbit/scirocco. I only know of a couple.








Fair enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 82'16Vpckp (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (polov8)*

thanks for the help.... ill be doing this over my winter break.... i also have a 16v trans and a 4k.. so the 1.8t will bolt directly to those?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (82'16Vpckp)*

It will, but I wouldn't give them any long term chances, at least not without a diff, or a bolt kit at the very least.


----------



## 82'16Vpckp (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_It will, but I wouldn't give them any long term chances, at least not without a diff, or a bolt kit at the very least. 

yeah i know... ive been looking into options for that as well... ever heard anything about a diff called phantom grip???


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

stick with a Quaife or Pelquin.....in the long run you'll be much happier.


----------



## 82'16Vpckp (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_stick with a Quaife or Pelquin.....in the long run you'll be much happier.
 
thats what i figured just tough on a college budget


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

so would a 20V be a straight bolt up to a 020? And how long would an 020 last with a Quaife and bolt kit? Assuming you wanted to run around 200whp...


----------



## speedbuggy20v (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (chopWet)*

I thought with a quaife the only week point would be the syncro's. Alot of people i know have problem with the gears.
My rabbit has the o2j trans witha peloquin and cable shift conversion on it.. With my stage 3 race clutch its not the best driving for stop and go.. I would stay with hydraulic if your gonna go that way. Thats just my opion though.


----------



## 82'16Vpckp (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (speedbuggy20v)*

i would like to stay with the 16v trans... but ill be around 300hp and even with a quaife ill probly rip it apart...


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (speedbuggy20v)*

a race clutch in a hydro clutch o2j aint no fun either....


----------



## speedbuggy20v (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

I agree with you i had it in my MKIV before i took it apart and the clutch pedal was pretty good though even engagemeent was easier with it hydraulic. With the cable its harder to push down and release slower.. spins the tires with clutch releasing the pedal.. BUt the install was much easier.


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (polov8)*

in my rocco i used a modified plymouth reliant motor mount for the rear passenger side. 
i used the old 02a with a stage 3 spec clutch, it handled it great it was funny when i raced 2 srt-4's and the tranny blew in the middle of the race each time on them



_Modified by c0mmon at 9:41 PM 10-10-2005_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (c0mmon)*

I shredded 2nd gear on shafts in a 16v 2Y.. with a Quaife and bolt kit, as well as an unsprung 6 puck clutch. I was only running 180-200hp at that point. Ive been taking it easy on a open 020 for the last two years and have been lucky, but am finally building an 02A with a Peloquin


----------



## V.A.G. (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (evolveVW)*

What V-Belt do I have to get since I do not have a stearing pump and the A/C compressor on the 1.8T????


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (V.A.G.)*

its not a v-belt, you'll want a 5 or 6 ribbed single sided 43" belt.


----------



## RoadRoque09 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: 1.8t swap into a1 help (MrDave)*

1.8t swap into a1 help (82'16Vpckp) (MrDave)
said and i "The 1.8T will bolt to any 4cyl tranny."
Does this mean a 1981 rabbit diesel 5 speed tranny as well?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Yes, the trans in your 81 is an 020 trans which does bolt to the 1.8t block.


----------

